# 7116 snowblower attachment?



## Seabass (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello everyone !

I may have found a snowblower model #1690548 for a simplicity model 6216. 

Will this fit on a model 7116 ????

Any input will be appreciated ...

Sebastien


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

wouldnt hurt to call simplicity up.


----------

